# [GUIDE] Delete "Temporary files and Preview Build Updates" that are stuck



## x_orange90_x (Oct 23, 2016)

*EDIT: I'm going to assume this method would also allow you to cancel an update/prevent installation of an unwanted build. I have not tested this, however I can't imagine why it wouldn't work, so long as you have not started the installation.*

If you're like me and cant update your device any longer because the Temporary Files are filling up your device memory, then follow this guide and hopefully you'll be downloading the latest update in no time. 

*Problem: *Windows Update downloads a preview build but never installs it, then begins downloading the next, and the next, until eventually it has eaten up all of your phone memory. I'm not sure if this is a bug that occurs on specific builds, devices, or under odd circumstances. Regardless of how and why it happens, its EXTREMELY inconvenient and prevents you from updating your device any further. It would seem that the only solution is to Hard Reset your device, but I was not content with doing this, so I dug deep and found a solution.

*Cure:* Manually delete the temporary files using a PC, Windows Explorer, and a third party app called Unlocker.

*LINK for Unlocker: * http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/unlocker.html (I'm not sure how much this really helped as I never seen any direct interaction between the program and the files being deleted, however I was unsuccessful in deleting the files previously WITHOUT it, so I assume it is necessary.) During installation, choose Advanced and uncheck the Toolbar installation if you don't want that installed.

After searching through the phone's system files, I managed to find where the temporary files are stored, and eventually i was able to delete them. 

Pre-Requisites: A PC, Full FileSystem Access on your device, and Unlocker (deletes files Windows says are undeleteable).

*1. After installing Unlocker, go to your Start Menu and run the Unlocker Assistant. Then start Unlocker, navigate to the following directory in the window that appears: This PC\Windows phone\Phone\Data  -  Click OK and the box closes.

2. Navigate to the following directory in Windows Explorer:
This PC\Windows phone\Phone\Data\PROGRAMDATA\SOFTWAREDISTRIBUTION\Download
Note: Be patient while this directory loads; there's over 1000 folders within it.

3. Highlight the folders all at once or in groups. I chose to do it in groups for performance reasons.

4. After Highlighting the folders, PRESS the DELETE button on your keyboard. I say press DELETE because right-clicking them and bringing up the context menu could cause Windows Explorer to hang for a long time. I found simply pressing the DELETE button instantly brings up the confirmation window without any performance problems.

5. After all folders have been deleted, disconnect your device and go back to your Storage app to check that the Temporary Files says 0bytes. 

6. Go to Updates and click Retry. Your phone should now look for and begin downloading the latest build available to you depending on the ring you've selected. 

7. Congratulations! You're Done!*


----------



## @adilrepas (Oct 25, 2016)

*nice*

thanks for sharing


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 25, 2016)

nice ！


Now 650 550 ect. can upd to new insider builds.




Last edited by  ???


----------



## hienld92 (Oct 30, 2016)

thanks, very helpful
:good:


----------



## mirasal2 (Jan 6, 2017)

x_orange90_x said:


> *EDIT: I'm going to assume this method would also allow you to cancel an update/prevent installation of an unwanted build. I have not tested this, however I can't imagine why it wouldn't work, so long as you have not started the installation.*
> 
> If you're like me and cant update your device any longer because the Temporary Files are filling up your device memory, then follow this guide and hopefully you'll be downloading the latest update in no time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this work for wp 8.1?


----------



## applemonz (Oct 22, 2017)

I cannot delete those files. it is about 1.2 gb.


----------



## C_Sir97 (Jan 12, 2018)

*Can't Delete but Finally*

Tried on *Microsoft Lumia 540*
with  Interop tools _(InteropToolsApp_Beta_1.6_0.0.150.0_arm)_
*Used interop unlock Full Fill System Access*



Thanks for the post :highfive:
But, 
*First I failed with unlocker.*
it was always saying "you can't delete this file blah blah blah
I* don't know what I were doing but this worked for me* :laugh: :laugh:

I was trying to install project my screen app.
I installed the app but the device didn't ask me to project the screen.
So,

*1. I removed my device from Control panel > Devices and Printers
 then I search for my device driver in Device manager but I couldn't find it.
2. I installed Project my screen app and after re-plugging the device it worked successfully
3. I uninstalled Project my screen app and also the drivers in Device manager .
4. Then I plugged in my device and checked again to delete those files and BOOM it worked ! *

now this is how my device shows


----------



## marianodelfino (Jan 12, 2018)

C_Sir97 said:


> Tried on *Microsoft Lumia 540*
> with  Interop tools _(InteropToolsApp_Beta_1.6_0.0.150.0_arm)_
> *Used interop unlock Full Fill System Access*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Interop 1.6... Ancient. The soft is in version 2.0.79+.


----------



## C_Sir97 (Jan 12, 2018)

xxJMarian said:


> Interop 1.6... Ancient. The soft is in version 2.0.79+.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the update bruh, :highfive: I'm just a noob for windows


----------



## mikevespa (Jan 16, 2018)

The easiest way to delete the pending files from "Preview Build Updates" is setting the date 50 years forward and restart the phone. No hack is required.


----------

